# No1 Alpha.



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Aye. Having just done a SOTC,	what's the first thing you go and do? That's right... buy another watch. :wallbash:

The one I always hankered for has just been hoovered up for a reasonable price. The 'Grenade crown'.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, excellent! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Trigger said:


> Aye. Having just done a SOTC,	what's the first thing you go and do? That's right... buy another watch. :wallbash:
> 
> The one I always hankered for has just been hoovered up for a reasonable price. The 'Grenade crown'.


Not that it matters at all but I think that's not a "grenade" watch. Someone else has to verify this notion I have but I think a grenade watch refers not to the crown but to the day/date. It's a grenade watch when you have the day/date vertically on the 6 o'clock position like this:










It's pretty much the same thing, only the day and date wheels have to be different.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Aye. Having just done a SOTC,	what's the first thing you go and do? That's right... buy another watch. :wallbash:
> ...


You could well be right on that. The only one I can recall owning with day & date in that position was a Citizen Bullhead. There might have been another but there have been so many I can't be expected to remember!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've just googled it and couldn't confirm what I've said, I'm just basing myself on some vague memory of an old discussion here.

I did come across this grenade watch though...










I bet Scott loves the strap :lol:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> I've just googled it and couldn't confirm what I've said, I'm just basing myself on some vague memory of an old discussion here.
> 
> I did come across this grenade watch though...
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I might wear one of those the next time I fly off on holiday. I'll see you all in a few months.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Well well. A couple of nice surprises with this one. First up.. I was under the impression these were Chinese but this claims to be Miyota powered and the dial states "JAPAN MOVT". Chinese assembly?

What a ruddy size. The square, paving slab like case makes it seem gigantic. I was hugely impressed with it's heft when I clapped eyes on it. The watch comes in quite an impressive suede pouch with a little cardboard book, warranty card and even a hang tag. A well presented set for a watch of this value (Â£52 s/h - nearly new).

Disappointment set in when I had a butcher's at the bracelet. Not only was it going to be too wide at it's skinniest setting but it was a bit shonky in any case. Then I remembered I had a 24mm solid steel brick bracelet lying unemployed in the box. Disappointment returned when I saw the spring bars set quite far back... I doubted that I would get the bracelet on to it... but it did in the end when fitted at 90 degrees from the case. The watch takes up my whole arm anyway so it presented no problems.

I'm very pleased indeed with it. Bling-flaming-tastic but cheap as chips really.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That looks huge Trigger how do you pick it up to see the time lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i love big watches, if you want to flip it in the future trig give me a shout :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks folks. Yeah I'll give you first dibs Chris but it could be a while. It's nice to end up getting much more watch than you expected. No endless trawling through new strap options. A great bonus to have the perfect option waiting for a 'call-up'.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im in no rush mate. ive now got to save up for my poljot3133 :yahoo:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> im in no rush mate. ive now got to save up for my poljot3133 :yahoo:


A nice task. I was very lucky to be in the right place at the right time when an Okeah was available. Motive, opportunity and means all converged and I got it cheap too. The other two were even cheaper. You'll probably end up getting more than one as well.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The movement looks like a Miyota 8215, which is an excellent and cheap movement. Sort of a Citizen "Siko 5". After verifying that the Chinese go to the trouble of making fake Vostoks, I'll stop saying "it must be legit, no benefit in copying something that cheap". My guess is that it is... but it's only a guess


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the obris morgan nevon I have has the miyota 8215, its a bloody good movement by all accounts, its just been superseded by the 9015 in the explorer which at 28800 has a higher frequency than the 8215


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some of Triggers pictures have

disappeared.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

May be due to the image host. Possibly more of an image ghost.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> the obris morgan nevon I have has the miyota 8215, its a bloody good movement by all accounts, its just been superseded by the 9015 in the explorer which at 28800 has a higher frequency than the 8215


The 9015 is a Swiss clone, going with the usual high beat of a Swiss movement such as ETA 2824-2. It is pretty much a clone of that movement but it's better in reliability. I can't remember the numbers now but I remember Eddie over at TZ mentioning the number of his watches that got movement problems while in the mail. The Miyota had significantly fewer problems than the more expensive Swiss.

The 8215 has the typical beat rate of a Japanese movement but that also makes for longevity and price.


----------

